# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  شركة Atari ستدفع 88% من عائدات حصريات جهاز VCS للمُطوّرين

## mohamed73

تُخطط شركة أتاري لإطلاق جهازها المنزلي الجديد بالصبغة الكلاسيكية لهذه  الشركة العريقة VCS في العام القادم في الأسواق، و كانت الشركة قد أعلنت  في وقتٍ سابق أنها بصدد ترقية مواصفات جهازها Atari VCS ليستخدم رقاقة  حديثة من شركة AMD بحجم 14 نانومتر، الرقاقة الجديدة ستضم معالج Ryzen  ثنائي النواة و بطاقة Vega للرسوم على نفس الرقاقة المدمجة.
 حسناً، بخلاف ألعاب أتاري الكلاسيكية ماذا عن المطوّرين و الألعاب  الجديدة للمنصة؟ أتاري أكّدت أن المطورين بمقدورهم نقل الألعاب للجهاز عن  طريق مُحرك اليونيتي، الألعاب الحصرية للمنصة سيحصل مطوروها على 88% من  العائدات، أمّا الألعاب غير الحصرية فسيحصل مطوروها على 80% من إجمالي  العائدات و ستحصل أتاري على 20% من هذه العائدات.

----------

